# Brewers -- Mash Paddle 2006 Is A Porter !



## chiller (24/10/05)

Ok -- well a blind man inside a Porter vat could easily identify what was on the table for this year's Mash Paddle.

The guidelines for this beer allow you scope for creativity so do some research as well as many trial brews. It is a "standard beer" in most Australian competitions and as such you could brew for the Mash Paddle and enter your beer in other competitions as well.

Yes it is a a traditional English style Robust Porter 

Now for the hard stuff.

Although a rather broad style open to interpretation, it is to be distinguished from Stout as lacking a strong roasted barley character. It differs from a brown porter in that a black patent or roasted grain character is usually present, and it can be stronger in alcohol. Roast intensity and malt flavors can also vary significantly. May or may not have a strong hop character, and may or may not have significant fermentation by-products;.

Ingredients: May contain several malts, prominently dark roasted malts and grains, which often include black patent malt (chocolate malt and/or roasted barley may also be used in some versions). Hops are used for bittering, flavor and/or aroma. Water with moderate to high carbonate hardness is typical. Ale yeast can either be clean US versions or characterful English varieties.

Important stats:
OG 1.048 - 1.065 FG 1.012 - 1.016 IBUs 22 - 35+ SRM 25 - 50+ ABV	4.8 - 6% 

Aroma: Roasty aroma often with a burnt, black malt character. This beer can also show some additional malt complexity such as any or all of the following -- grainy, bready, toffee-like, caramelly, chocolate, coffee, raisins and other dark fruit. Hop aroma low to high povided by UK and or some possible European varieties. Fruity esters are often present but must compliment all the nuances of the mailt bill and not overpower the flavours of the grain bill. This is not a Belgian yeast driven beer. Diacetyl very low to none.

Appearance: Medium brown to very dark brown, often with ruby- or garnet-like highlights. Can approach black in color. When the beer is not opaque it should be clear (particularly when held up to the light). Full, tan-colored head with moderately good head retention.

Flavor: Moderately strong malt flavor usually features a black malt character with chocolate and/or coffee flavors with a hint of roast barley dryness in the finish. Overall flavor may finish from dry to medium-sweet. Should not be overly acrid, burnt or harsh. Medium to high bitterness, which can be accentuated by the roasted malt. Hop flavor can vary from low to moderately high (UK and or some possible European varieties), and balances the roasted malt flavors. Diacetyl very low to none. Fruity esters moderate to none.

Mouthfeel: Medium to medium-full body. Moderately low to moderately high carbonation. Stronger versions may have a slight alcohol warmth. Astringency (hop or grain) is a negative.

Main Impression: A complex, malty dark ale with a flavorful roasty character. A smooth drink that brings you back for more.

Rules:


This year there will only be a single round of judging so you need only to submit 1 long kneck or 2 stubbies.

This is part of the 2006 ANAWBS Beer competition and is only open to full mash brewers. The winner will be the national ANAWBS mash brewing champion for 2006 and receive his or her own Mash Paddle to keep and do with as they choose.

The standard ANAWBS entry fee will apply.



All the best everyone.

Steve


----------



## Tony (24/10/05)

great choice steve.

A beer with a wide range of posabilities and great to drink.

Just bottled one yesterday so first trial done already  

cheers mate.

good luck everyone. :beer:


----------



## Andrew (24/10/05)

So, interpretations of Doc's Vanilla Burbon Porter not allowed eh? Damn that's a fun drop.
Cheers


----------



## chiller (24/10/05)

Andrew said:


> So, interpretations of Doc's Vanilla Burbon Porter not allowed eh? Damn that's a fun drop.
> Cheers
> [post="85118"][/post]​




I love the Paddle -- always someone [well everyone] wants to bend break or buckle the rules.

Steve


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

Chiller,

Are there any restrictions on grain, hops, yeasts etc for this one??


----------



## Aaron (24/10/05)

Ross said:


> Chiller,
> 
> Are there any restrictions on grain, hops, yeasts etc for this one??
> [post="85122"][/post]​



I dare you to use cascade :lol:


----------



## Batz (24/10/05)

Good luck judging this one Steve !

Your going to be sampling a few I bet  

Batz


----------



## chiller (24/10/05)

Ross said:


> Chiller,
> 
> Are there any restrictions on grain, hops, yeasts etc for this one??
> [post="85122"][/post]​




Hi Tony ,,

Please read carefully - again -- or for the first time --  the provided guidlines.

Again Cascade -- Amarillo -- and anyother American hops that were not available when a traditional porter was made are not to be used.

It is a traditional English style Porter.

Grain is up to you -- the world is your oyster.

Yeast is an interesting one as we don't really know what a good Porter yeast really was but just as a guess London 3 -- 1028 -- 1084 -- 005 -- 002 -- 1056 -- 001-- 008.

Have fun and I look forward to all the entries.

Steve


----------



## sluggerdog (24/10/05)

Does anyone have any suggestions of commerical porters that are available here and taste good. Being a lager/pilsner drinker I need to get a good understanding of the taste so will need to do some research.


----------



## Sean (24/10/05)

chiller said:


> Yeast is an interesting one as we don't really know what a good Porter yeast really was but just as a guess London 3 -- 1028 -- 1084 -- 005 -- 002 -- 1056 -- 001-- 008.


Presumably, one or other of Wyeast 1098 and 1099 is "Whitbread A" yeast, which originated from Whitbread's Chiswell St. Brewery - one of the biggest and most famous of porter breweries in the heyday of London Porter (and more recently used to brew the Whitbread celebration Porter at Castle Eden Brewery). The other is presumably "Whitbread B", which originates at Mackeson's - also a brewery with a strong emphasis on dark beers. Likewise SafAle S-04 is most likely one of those two (I would guess Whitbread B, as that has always been far and away the most widely used). This is getting highly speculative, but I would guess that 1098 ("British Ale") is Whitbread B (which has for a long time been widely used in breweries around England, both those belonging to Whitbread and others) and that 1099 ("Whitbread Ale") is Whitbread A (only used in recent times at Whitbread's Castle Eden brewery).

I've got an attempt at reproducing the Castle Eden version of Whitbread Porter (itself suposedly based on the real Whitbread porter of 1850) maturing in cube at the moment which will hopefully make an ideal entry.


----------



## Batz (24/10/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of commerical porters that are available here and taste good. Being a lager/pilsner drinker I need to get a good understanding of the taste so will need to do some research.
> 
> 
> [post="85129"][/post]​



JS make a Porter slugger , failing that you could try Batz smoked Porter in your Xmas case , brewed today  

Batz


----------



## Aaron (24/10/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of commerical porters that are available here and taste good. Being a lager/pilsner drinker I need to get a good understanding of the taste so will need to do some research.
> 
> 
> [post="85129"][/post]​


The one that is most widely available is probably the James Squire Porter.


----------



## jgriffin (24/10/05)

I dunno about the other brewers here, but i find that my porters are best at only a couple of weeks old, and go down hill fairly quickly compared to most beers. It will be a challenge to ensure that i brew a top drop only weeks before the comp, and no time to try again in the case of failure.


----------



## sluggerdog (24/10/05)

James Squire, Yep sounds perfect, super easy to find.

Thanks!


----------



## Troob (24/10/05)

Durden Park Beer Circle book contains many porter recipes


----------



## Mercs Own (24/10/05)

Hargreaves Hill has just released his Porter. I had one the other day and enjoyed it very much. I would prefer to have a couple more and preferably not after coming home from the horse races having consumed too many crownies!!! 

I found it in a pub on Courtney rd or st in North Melbourne (around the corner from the old Red Back Brewery - havent seen it in the bottle shop yet but I am sure it is out. I am sure it would be a good guideline Porter and I reckon better the the JS Porter.


----------



## Sean (24/10/05)

jgriffin said:


> I dunno about the other brewers here, but i find that my porters are best at only a couple of weeks old, and go down hill fairly quickly compared to most beers. It will be a challenge to ensure that i brew a top drop only weeks before the comp, and no time to try again in the case of failure.
> [post="85135"][/post]​


Kind of implies you aren't hitting the historical style anyway - one of the main marketing points of the original porters were that they were aged for a long time. Something the pubs couldn't do (for lack of space) and which therefore helped drive the rise of "common brewers" like Whitbread, Meux, etc replacing pubs brewing for themselves.


----------



## Darren (24/10/05)

Steve,
Did I read it correctly that only all-grain brewers can enter? This is a scandal <_<


----------



## jgriffin (24/10/05)

You're not a real brewer until you brew all-grain, with a march pump, with reverse-osmosised water, in your Dixell temp controlled, nasa-burner fired converted keg boiler, while sipping your mash paddle porter drunk from AHB glasses filled from a nice Ventmatic tap system connected to your imported kegs.


Or something like that


----------



## Tony (24/10/05)

Steve............. I didnt say a bloody thing about hops or grain.

that was someone else with the cascade comment.

I just said it was a fine choice of beer for the paddle.

well while im putting my foot in it.......... will the rules be changing at xmas time again.

 just shitting ya  

I think its great that this comp has been blended into the ANAWBS. It can only make it stronger and attract more great brewers.

More stiff competition makes me try to make better beer. And the winner is ME  

Tony with a smile


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/05)

Okay, guility as charged. I've never paid particular attention to the Mash Paddle.

Can somebody enlighten me to the why, how who, where when etc.

Criteria. I want criteria do you hear me? :unsure: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## wee stu (24/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Okay, guility as charged. I've never paid particular attention to the Mash Paddle.
> 
> Can somebody enlighten me to the why, how who, where when etc.
> 
> ...



Check Chiller's post at the top of this thread. They are your criteria! 

That's it - we have now all seen Chiller's entire butt!

May the best butt win!


----------



## PostModern (25/10/05)

Chiller,

You've just inspired my change over to AG. I don't have a snow-ball's chance in hell of winning but to let my favourite style slip by without entering would be a crime.


----------



## jayse (25/10/05)

bring it on home.
I must say old chap what your doing here certainly makes the statement the stones once said 'what a drag it is getting old' mean little to nothing. I'd quite happily be that old blind fart living in the old porter vat.

Porter is quoted sometimes as having a cloudy history yet sometimes referred to has having the best historical records out of any beer from around the same time. So yet sometimes cloudy it does seem there is more historical info about porter than quite a lot of other styles.
The snippet that comes to mind is the mass produced beer that was aged in skyscaper sized wooden vats for a year, and may well have been the original down fall of small breweries around the time.
I'd love to talk more about the history of porter but i'll save it for another day.

I will add seans choice of yeast seems the best choice so far, i think wyeast 1098 would be considered the number one porter yeast of all time, second to that i would be looking at wyeast 1028, after that go for what ever knocks you out, euro ale, american ale, you could even use a lager yeast, because i think the winning beer will be all about magic not just a good porter that fits the guidelines. 

I can sit here and wonder at how i bet most people are thinking 'iam using cararoma in mine without a doubt', bloody oath i will be too, anyway iam gunna have to end this story short and continue later because i have to much to say and can't be bothered typing right now.

If you use brown malt in it your a braver man than I.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (25/10/05)

jayse said:


> If you use brown malt in it your a braver man than I.
> Jayse
> [post="85243"][/post]​



Never let it be said that I shrink from a challenge  Brown malt it is!

Well, at least I have a year to experiment and resile from any foolhardy decisions.


----------



## Batz (25/10/05)

I agree with 1098 Jayse , in fact I brewed a double batch yesterday for our Xmas case.

One with 1098 ,the other I used Nottinham

Good luck too all , only 12 months to think about it :blink: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

Hey Jayse.

Don't forget to "Robust Up" your Porter as you once told me. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Snow (25/10/05)

Chiller, 

your instructions aren't clear. How big do the bottles have to be? Are we allowed to use fruit? What percentage of extract am I allowed to use If I want it to be all grain?









 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

jayse said:


> If you use brown malt in it your a braver man than I.
> Jayse
> [post="85243"][/post]​



Brown Malt is fine. If you let it age it comes up well. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Batz (25/10/05)

Snow said:


> Chiller,
> 
> your instructions aren't clear. How big do the bottles have to be? Are we allowed to use fruit? What percentage of extract am I allowed to use If I want it to be all grain?
> 
> ...



The Paddle is always Coopers type Pet bottles , it is an all grain comp. no extracts

Batz


----------



## RobW (25/10/05)

Mercs Own said:


> Hargreaves Hill has just released his Porter. I had one the other day and enjoyed it very much. I would prefer to have a couple more and preferably not after coming home from the horse races having consumed too many crownies!!!
> 
> I found it in a pub on Courtney rd or st in North Melbourne (around the corner from the old Red Back Brewery - havent seen it in the bottle shop yet but I am sure it is out. I am sure it would be a good guideline Porter and I reckon better the the JS Porter.
> [post="85161"][/post]​



Was that the Castle Hotel Mercs?


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

Rob.

I think the Castle is the only one in that location. Would have to be it. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## SteveSA (25/10/05)

Batz,

Ahem....



chiller said:


> This year there will only be a single round of judging so you need only to submit 1 long kneck or 2 stubbies.
> [post="85112"][/post]​


----------



## RobW (25/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Rob.
> 
> I think the Castle is the only one in that location. Would have to be it. :unsure:
> 
> ...



Right across the road from work. Might just wander over later & have a look.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

Rob.

If it's not the Castle try the Metro. :beerbang: 

If it's a good drop let me know. May have to check it out myself.

Warren -


----------



## big d (25/10/05)

this is one mash paddle i definetly dont want to miss out on.porter is one of my fav styles so with a year to brew and experiment im in.

cheers
big d


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

Darren said:


> Steve,
> Did I read it correctly that only all-grain brewers can enter? This is a scandal <_<
> [post="85164"][/post]​




I'm assuming you're old enough to realise this, but life is full of scandals and this is not one of them.


The Mash Paddle is ----------

Only open to all grain brewers --- or those who are prepared to brew an all grain beer.

It is the premiere All grain [actually the only exclusively all grain] brewing competition in Australian homebrewing circles.

Within ANAWBS there is also a beer exclusively for Kit makers [no All grain beers allowed]
Scandalous really 


Steve


----------



## WillM (25/10/05)

Please don't shoot me down (I'm new to this forum), can someone give me a link where I can get some background on ANAWBS and the waht mash paddle legend is all about?

Here's a Michael Jackson take on porter:
http://www.beerhunter.com/documents/19133-000041.html


----------



## Snow (25/10/05)

Batz said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Chiller,
> ...



Ah, god bless ya, Batz - I knew someone would bite! :lol: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

WillM said:


> Please don't shoot me down (I'm new to this forum), can someone give me a link where I can get some background on ANAWBS and the waht mash paddle legend is all about?
> 
> Here's a Michael Jackson take on porter:
> http://www.beerhunter.com/documents/19133-000041.html
> [post="85321"][/post]​




You should go a long way here WillM ---- Legend 


Stu are you listening -- give the lad a link to ANAWBS site if you please.


Steve


----------



## wee stu (25/10/05)

WillM said:


> Please don't shoot me down (I'm new to this forum), can someone give me a link where I can get some background on ANAWBS and the waht mash paddle legend is all about?
> 
> [post="85321"][/post]​



Check here  for info on ANAWBS.

In a nutshell, ANAWBS is the oldest, continuously running, National amateur brewing (and winemaking) competition in Australia. 2006 will be the 27th year.

Expect to see new, and expanded, style guidelines for ANAWBS 2006 announced on this forum in the very near future. 

And, Batz, we are more than happy to continue to accept the Coopers pet bottles in all categories, including the paddle - they are just not mandatory in any category anymore. For far flung brewers like yourself, they can make a lot of sense when it comes cutting down on transport costs.


----------



## WillM (25/10/05)

Thanks, I look forward to some of the other styles as well.


----------



## Tony (25/10/05)

I did a bit of reading on the use of amber and brown malts in the 1800's porters and was planing to give something along these lines a go.

Might have to now and see if im crazy or not :blink: 

might dry hop it with a rabbit in a hat for that touch of magic :lol: 

i agree with the 1098 thing. Have not used 1028 yet.

I am playing with another english yeast at the moment. Just bottled a smoked porter made with it last weekend. Will see how it goes and go from there.

cheers


----------



## johnno (25/10/05)

Firstly I would like to say thank you to the organisers for providing a brewing comp like this.

At the risk of being shot down in flames I reckon this is a big ask from the Mash Paddle organisers.

Very ambitious move. Ask us to make a beer we don't even know the true origins of.

Even the criteria set out is on a very broad range.

[/QUOTE]
Ingredients: May contain several malts, prominently dark roasted malts and grains, which often include black patent malt (chocolate malt and/or roasted barley may also be used in some versions). Hops are used for bittering, flavor and/or aroma. Water with moderate to high carbonate hardness is typical. Ale yeast can either be clean US versions or characterful English varieties.

Important stats:
OG 1.048 - 1.065 FG 1.012 - 1.016 IBUs 22 - 35+ SRM 25 - 50+ ABV 4.8 - 6% 

Aroma: Roasty aroma often with a burnt, black malt character. This beer can also show some additional malt complexity such as any or all of the following -- grainy, bready, toffee-like, caramelly, chocolate, coffee, raisins and other dark fruit. Hop aroma low to high povided by UK and or some possible European varieties. Fruity esters are often present but must compliment all the nuances of the mailt bill and not overpower the flavours of the grain bill. This is not a Belgian yeast driven beer. Diacetyl very low to none.

Appearance: Medium brown to very dark brown, often with ruby- or garnet-like highlights. Can approach black in color. When the beer is not opaque it should be clear (particularly when held up to the light). Full, tan-colored head with moderately good head retention.

Flavor: Moderately strong malt flavor usually features a black malt character with chocolate and/or coffee flavors with a hint of roast barley dryness in the finish. Overall flavor may finish from dry to medium-sweet. Should not be overly acrid, burnt or harsh. Medium to high bitterness, which can be accentuated by the roasted malt. Hop flavor can vary from low to moderately high (UK and or some possible European varieties), and balances the roasted malt flavors. Diacetyl very low to none. Fruity esters moderate to none.

Mouthfeel: Medium to medium-full body. Moderately low to moderately high carbonation. Stronger versions may have a slight alcohol warmth. Astringency (hop or grain) is a negative.

Main Impression: A complex, malty dark ale with a flavorful roasty character. A smooth drink that brings you back for more.


> In the end you could have 10 master brewers in the same room arguing till they drop about what constitutes a true porter.
> 
> Maybe the winner will be the one who goes to all the trouble of using bad over-roasted malt then blending three different kinds of beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

johnno said:


> Firstly I would like to say thank you to the organisers for providing a brewing comp like this.
> 
> At the risk of being shot down in flames I reckon this is a big ask from the Mash Paddle organisers.
> 
> ...



Well the Paddle hopefully is a contest that will suit those up for a challenge. Johnno we really have no idea what a "real" Porter is like, however based on recipes and historical data we can come up with a close modern equivalent. I would presume that over the years the porter developed to reflect market rends -- a bit like mega swill only with flavour.

There were many additions to porter over the years -- some very worthwhile other close to deadly. I'm happy to see the worthwhile ones whereas the deadly ones will find you in court. 

Get involved in the spirit of the Paddle. You have the opportunity to be creative and at the same time get bragging rights on your mates.

If you are really game post a recipe to this list and allow all the Porter experts a shot at your baby.

Steve


----------



## Sean (25/10/05)

Next question: is it restricted to one entry per brewer?


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

Sean said:


> Next question: is it restricted to one entry per brewer?
> [post="85411"][/post]​




Short answer yes -- longer answer I'm 99% certain my first answer was correct 

I'll check the ANAWBS rules.

Steve.


----------



## Darren (25/10/05)

chiller said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > Next question: is it restricted to one entry per brewer?
> ...




Should be ok to enter two so long as they are different IMTOie Robust porter, Baltic porter. Certainly cannot enter two Robust Porters


----------



## Murray (25/10/05)

johnno said:


> Maybe the winner will be the one who goes to all the trouble of using bad over-roasted malt then blending three different kinds of beers.[post="85363"][/post]​



Heh, I was considering a blend of three beers actually.


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

Darren said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Sean said:
> ...




Just to clarify --

one beer style 

Yes it is a a traditional English style *Robust Porter* 

There is enough scope in the guidlines for experimentation and even adherance.


----------



## big d (25/10/05)

yep the history of porter as im now reading about sure was interesting.

additions to porter from days gone by included...
cocculus indicus-- dried berries of a climbing plant found in malabar and ceylon.used to stupefy fish and in england to increase the intoxicating power of beer and porter.

other adulterants----- opium,indian hemp,strychnine,tobacco,darnel seed,logwood and salts of zinc,lead and alum.

exactly how close to the real porter would you like the entries to be chiller?
can supply a hemp porter or a tobacco porter.not sure i would do the other ones though.


cheers
big d

actually mine will be non unusual additive free.


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

big d said:


> yep the history of porter as im now reading about sure was interesting.
> 
> additions to porter from days gone by included...
> cocculus indicus-- dried berries of a climbing plant found in malabar and ceylon.used to stupefy fish and in england to increase the intoxicating power of beer and porter.
> ...



I wondered how long the research would take.

I *do not want* an historically accurate adulterated beer.

A small touch of brett might be ok though.

I don't think any of the Mash Paddles have been simple beers. Why start now.

Steve


----------



## sluggerdog (25/10/05)

How about the hops? I know you mentioned that american hops are a no-no but what about german hops? Or should it only be english hops or you don't care?


----------



## Kai (25/10/05)

big d said:


> actually mine will be non unusual additive free.
> [post="85431"][/post]​



You don't want to brew a spiced porter, bigd?


----------



## Aaron (25/10/05)

For good descriptions on the history of Porter Have a look at "Designing Great Beers" and also "Man walked into a pub". The second is more of a social history of beer, pubs and brewing in the uk. An excellent book though.


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

sluggerdog said:


> How about the hops? I know you mentioned that american hops are a no-no but what about german hops? Or should it only be english hops or you don't care?
> [post="85437"][/post]​



From the guidelines Slugger 

(UK and or some possible European varieties)

Steve


----------



## Darren (25/10/05)

big d said:


> yep the history of porter as im now reading about sure was interesting.
> 
> additions to porter from days gone by included...
> cocculus indicus-- dried berries of a climbing plant found in malabar and ceylon.used to stupefy fish and in england to increase the intoxicating power of beer and porter.
> ...




Bet jayse will be lining up to judge this one


----------



## chiller (25/10/05)

Darren said:


> big d said:
> 
> 
> > yep the history of porter as im now reading about sure was interesting.
> ...



And will you be interested Darren ??

It will be nice to confirm interest in judging as well as the beer itself so far out from the comp.

Steve


----------



## big d (25/10/05)

sorry kai but no im not even going to attempt a spiced porter.
you and i both no there is only one master spice brewer in australia.

cheers
big d


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

Chiller.

Beginning to wonder what you've let yourself in for? :unsure: 

Does it have to be black? Does it have to be beer?

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Sean (25/10/05)

jayse said:


> bring it on home.
> 
> The snippet that comes to mind is the mass produced beer that was aged in skyscaper sized wooden vats for a year, and may well have been the original down fall of small breweries around the time.


By all accounts those vast vats generated extremely high fermentation temperatures - after all, there was nowhere for the heat to go. Anyone willing to risk it for the sake of authenticity?



> If you use brown malt in it your a braver man than I.


My Whitbread/Castle Eden clone has brown malt in it. Yet to find out how it tastes.


----------



## wee stu (25/10/05)

chiller said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > Next question: is it restricted to one entry per brewer?
> ...



ANAWBS rules are that you cannot enter one beer in more than one category. But, you can enter more than one beer in the same category, provided they are _different_ beers.

*HOWEVER* Steve is the ultimate arbiter of "the paddle". If he decides each brewer gets to enter only their 'best' porter, I am sure the committee would look favourably on the decision.

Paddles in your court, Steve


----------



## johnno (25/10/05)

chiller said:


> Get involved in the spirit of the Paddle. You have the opportunity to be creative and at the same time get bragging rights on your mates.
> 
> If you are really game post a recipe to this list and allow all the Porter experts a shot at your baby.
> 
> ...



Chiller,
I wont mind posting my recipe when the time comes.
The comp is a long way off.
I will make my customary porter next autumn then I will make one for the comp which I will post.
I know a lot of brewers will make a few test brews but I dont reckon I will be.
Not enough time for me.
Probably go for something with a lot of brown and amber malt in it but it is too early to tell.

johnno


----------



## GMK (25/10/05)

Just found this on the net...Thought others might like to read...

Carolyn Smagalski
BellaOnline's Beer and Brewing Editor 

Porter - History of Beer and Imagination


As a beer lover, you know and understand the joy of drinking liquid bread, those porters that give rise to a satisfaction beyond the mere quenching of thirst. Legend has it that this style was first developed as a happy accidental blending of soured ale, brown ale, and weak ale. The soured ale gave the porter a classic bite that was celebrated among men with a matured taste for this unusual blend.

Porter became the fad of the day in the 1700s around jolly old England. It initially gained popularity among the transport workers in Central London, those brawny common folks who would endure hard labor with no more than a few pints of porter and a few pounds of bread per day. The endurance of the laboring class did not go without recognition, and before long, porter gained credit as the catalyst for this endurance. As a result, the well-bred and distinguished citizens embraced this beverage as well, igniting an explosion within the brewing industry. Porter became so popular, in fact, that brewers who could adapt to a grand scale were able to make comfortable fortunes producing this one style of beer.

Grand became grandiose, and it soon became necessary to construct huge wooden vats for the fermentation and aging of the finest porters. This aging process could take up to a year for the more desirable of these brews, so these fermentation vessels became a feat in strength and engineering. The largest vat in the world was built by the Meux Brewery in London with the ability to hold 860,000 gallons. Before these vats were used, huge celebratory dinners were held inside them, a practice that served as market branding in the development of emotional bonds between the patrons and their premier brewers. 

Notwithstanding the tight bond between these people, October of 1814 went down in history for an event that crushed the dreams of scores of London porter lovers. One of the most grandiose vats at the Meux Brewery gave way, sending a tsunami of porter through the streets. Homes crushed like toothpicks under the force of the brew. A human being didnt stand a chance! In fact, eight folks lost their lives in the debacle, through drowning, drunken poisoning, or injuries beyond the limitations of the medical community of the time.

When the Revolutionary War broke out in the American colonies, trade with England ceased, and brewing porter was left in the hands of the colonists. George Washington was famous for his love of this fine food. He believed it to be a wholesome and nutritious beverage, necessary for good health and satisfying to the thirst of his field officers. As a man with revolutionary ideas, Washington regularly ordered abundant supplies of a porter brewed by Robert Hare of Philadelphia, Pa. This was delivered to the presidential mansion through the efforts of beverage agent, Clement Biddle. Washington was also known to raise a few glasses of this fine porter with prominent Philadelphia citizens and foreign dignitaries at City Tavern, the unofficial meeting place for the First Continental Congress of 1774. 

America was a tapestry of cultures since its very beginnings, and waves of German immigrants brought changing styles. These masters of brewing created a hybrid style of porter employing bottom-fermenting yeasts, those typically used in the lager style of brewing to which they had become accustomed. 

Public tastes change over time. Porters eventually lost their popularity in America and nearly had their demise, when the Age of the Microbrewery hit with full force. Craft brewers with a dedication to the art emerged with enthusiasm to produce some of the finest porters in the world. These are generally deep mahogany in color, with roasted smoky flavors and a shade of chocolate subtlety. 

Not only is porter a satisfying beverage, but it is also an extraordinary ingredient in gourmet beer cookery. This is where a porter can dance on the wind! By merging classic cookery with 200 years of tradition, the world of fine cuisine presents itself to both the gourmet chef and the beer enthusiast. The robust roundness of porter blends particularly well in veal and sausage dishes. Moist cakes, chocolate or spiced, play symphonies when merged with the body of a strong porter.


----------



## Tony (26/10/05)

GMK

That was moving stuff  

was like one of the little stories on the side of a JS bottle, only longer and better written 

Chiller....

Why dont you let us end in a max of 2 enteries each.

With all the trial batches being brewed and the scope for experimentation in the style, there will be plenty of different styles of porter being made around the country.

This will allow people to enter two completly different porters. perhaps one made in the traditional way and a more modern interpritation

think of all the extra bees you guys would get to taste.

up to you mate. Im sure everyone will respect your decision.

Brewing for competions is great.

It pushes me to make better beer but i also get to learn all about the beer im making if you know what i mean.

cheers

cheers


----------



## MAH (26/10/05)

Tony said:


> think of all the extra bees you guys would get to taste.





chiller said:


> [It will be nice to confirm interest in judging



Count me out I don't like getting stung on the foot let alone stung on the tounge  

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Sean (26/10/05)

Perhaps, in memory of the Meux Brewery, there should be a special award for anyone who manages to drown 6 or more people in their fermenter.

Sadly, despite getting invites to a couple of functions in the tun room at the old Whitbread Brewery in Chiswell Street, I never actually got the opportunity to attend and see them.


----------



## chiller (26/10/05)

Tony said:


> <snip>
> Chiller....
> 
> Why dont you let us end in a max of 2 enteries each.
> ...



I will foolishly open this up for discussion --

Hyperthetically speaking if I decide to open the competition to 2 entries from the same brewer for the Mash Paddle what advantages or disadvantages do you see this posing for you as the brewer?

I will consider this only if there is an overwhelming reason to do it.

You will be required to pay an additional entry fee on the second bottle.

Ok -- over to you!!

Steve


----------



## Kai (26/10/05)

I think one entry is enough. It'll encourage the brewer to make sure they're picking their best beer for entry.


----------



## GMK (26/10/05)

Could always split it into 2 or 3 classes...

Traditional
Modern
American

Just a thought


----------



## chiller (26/10/05)

GMK said:


> Could always split it into 2 or 3 classes...
> 
> Traditional
> Modern
> ...



Looks like three thoughts to me GMK.

One beer only -- one class.

Steve


----------



## wee stu (26/10/05)

Kai said:


> I think one entry is enough. It'll encourage the brewer to make sure they're picking their best beer for entry.
> [post="85818"][/post]​



I'm not sure the rest of the ANAWBS committee would thank me for this, but I agree with Kai and Chiller. One beer one brewer suits the spirit of the paddle best.

And the last thing we want is any porter carpet bombers emerging from the ranks


----------



## big d (26/10/05)

well i reckon it should just be the one entry per person.after all we have about a year to perfect our best effort so why do you need two beers.every porter ive made ive varied and have really enjoyed so coming up with the right one to send will be the real challenge.

cheers
big d


----------



## Linz (26/10/05)

I read it as it only being one style...."Robust Porter"


----------



## Batz (26/10/05)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > I think one entry is enough. It'll encourage the brewer to make sure they're picking their best beer for entry.
> ...



Ditto !

Batz


----------



## chiller (26/10/05)

Batz said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Kai said:
> ...




Well after our carefully crafted poll --


One entry per brewer

There is only one Porter style for this next Paddle -- please see the style giudelines.

Robust Porter.

Of course feel free to ask your questions

What do they say there is no such thing as a stupid question --------- 

So I should start to hear the sound of happy NASA burners [and others] roaring into life soon.

Steve


----------



## Tony (27/10/05)

cool

sounds good to me.  

Will have to do some serious tasting to decide on the best one.

cheers


----------



## Darren (27/10/05)

Could always enter one in your wifes name


----------



## MAH (27/10/05)

Steve

Can I enter one for each peorson that I pretend to be on AHB?  

One of me wants to make a traditional porter based upon the Durben Park Beer Circle recipes, one of me wants to add some spice like days of old, one of meet wants to age it for a year in my oak barrel, one of me just wants to tabulate real estate data and has no interest in making beer.........where's my little dog........today I bake, tomorrow brew, the next I'll have the young queen's child, ha, glad am I that no one knew, that Rumpelstiltskin I am styled.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## chiller (27/10/05)

MAH said:


> Steve
> 
> Can I enter one for each peorson that I pretend to be on AHB?
> 
> ...




The dog has me a bit worried --- definately needs a protien rest.

Now I know it is really freaky to quote oneself but -----



chiller said:


> Well after our carefully crafted poll --
> 
> 
> One entry per brewer
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/10/05)

Chiller.

Cats respond "far" better to a protein rest.  

Mmmmm... Moggy Porter. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## NRB (27/10/05)

jayse said:


> i think wyeast 1098 would be considered the number one porter yeast of all time, second to that i would be looking at wyeast 1028



Jayse, how does 1335 British Ale II compare to 1098 British Ale? I've got some here and will be throwing it into my first porter this weekend.



jayse said:


> If you use brown malt in it your a braver man than I.



What exactly _is_ Brown Malt? I went to a HBS today to get the grain for said porter and he had no idea what brown malt was. I ran out to the car and opened _Designing Great Beers_ and showed him the definition:

"A roasted product that is lighter than chocolate malt, rarely produced by maltsters today. Used in bitter and mild ales, sweet stouts, and London Porters, it contributes a light, buscuitlike dry flavour. It contains no enzymes. It can be reproduced by toasting pale malt in an oven."

The recipe, taken from BrewBoard as a Fullers London Porter Clone was as follows:

8.25lb (3.75kg) Pale 2 row
1lb (453g) Crystal 55L
0.63lb (285g) Chocolate
0.63lb (285g) Brown
IBU's 25-30 EKG, bittering only.
WYeast 1968
OG 1.054 (70% efficiency)
Mashed 154F (68C) 90mins

I walked away with 3.6kg pale, 500g Crystal 60L, 280g Chocolate, 280g Cararoma.

Didn't mean to hijack the mash paddle thread, but it seems fitting to discuss a porter in here. In keeping with the thread, I agree that a single entry per brewer should be the maximum in keeping with the spirit of the MP.


----------



## Doc (27/10/05)

I've had Designing Great Beers out reading up about Robust Porters.
Been a while since I brewed one, and can't really remember what my last one tasted like (except for the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter  )
I think I have a plan coming together and am even thinking of doing some yeast blending.
Don't think I'll add any Brett but it does appear to be an option.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (27/10/05)

NRB,

My local HBS has Fawcetts brown - can't say I've used it - I'll have to give the grains a chew to try & get some idea... 

Can always send you some down if you're keen to try?..

Cheers Ross


----------



## Sean (27/10/05)

NRB said:


> What exactly _is_ Brown Malt? I went to a HBS today to get the grain for said porter and he had no idea what brown malt was.


Grain & Grape sell it (Fawcetts).

It's looks half way between Fawcetts Amber and Pale Choc in colour - ie definitely mid-brown rather than black. If Amber malt is toast, then Brown malt is lighlty burned toast.

Note1: Not all maltsters make a brown malt, and some just relable their amber malt.

Note2: Historically brown malt was nothing like modern brown malt,


----------



## NRB (27/10/05)

Thanks Ross, I'll try Grain and Grape first. If they come up empty, I'll give you a holler.

[edit] It looks like I won't be calling on you at all; Sean's answered it as I was typing!


----------



## chiller (27/10/05)

NRB said:


> Thanks Ross, I'll try Grain and Grape first. If they come up empty, I'll give you a holler.
> 
> [edit] It looks like I won't be calling on you at all; Sean's answered it as I was typing!
> [post="86082"][/post]​




Hi NRB,

both Jayse and i have used "Modern" brown malt in beers and the consensus is a little goes a long way.

It does give a great flavour profile but can easily overpower other malts.

Steve


----------



## johnno (27/10/05)

I made a American Brown with 250 gms of TF brown malt one year ago.
Gotta agree that a little goes a long way. Made a very tasty brew. Especially when it was fresh in the first few weeks.
I'm ging to get some of this and burn it on the charcoal. 
Then mash it.
Nah just joking  

johnno


----------



## Batz (27/10/05)

Brewers already buying grain for their Paddle entry :blink: 

I'll think about it in around 8-9 months

Batz


----------



## NRB (27/10/05)

Batz, it's not a paddle entry - I don't think I'm up to that level of brewing yet given I've only brewed 7 times. This thread inspired me to have a crack at a porter, that's all.

If my plans for the next 12 months come to fruition, then I _may_ consider entering my first comp.


----------



## johnno (27/10/05)

Also,
Dont forget about the temp that this beer was served at from the casks.
You must make it so its drunk at between 8 and 14 deg C.
I really like going to the shed in winter and just cracking a stub at ambient temp.
Nothing like those flavours anywhere.
You will not be able to hide any funky flavours in a cold beer.
And the judges will catch you!!!

johnno


----------



## Doc (27/10/05)

johnno said:


> I really like going to the shed in winter and just cracking a stub at ambient temp.
> [post="86138"][/post]​



Me too Johnno, although it generally means I'm escaping/hiding and will be pi#*$(@ on the fence before going back for another stub 

Doc


----------



## johnno (27/10/05)

Doc said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> > I really like going to the shed in winter and just cracking a stub at ambient temp.
> ...




I too try to hide Doc.
But I cant. Its only seven steps total from my back door to my shed.  
Someone always finds me quickly.

johnno


----------



## nonicman (30/10/05)

chiller said:


> If you are really game post a recipe to this list and allow all the Porter experts a shot at your baby.
> [post="85390"][/post]​



Ok 
This is a first serious attempt at a Porter, hopefully I'm not too far off track :unsure:, the Brown malt is made from Powells Ale malt roasted in the oven (500g at 1cm depth) at 180C for 20 minutes with a turn of the grains at the half way point as gleened from this thread :beer:.

Edit: it's in the kettle at the moment.

Porter attempt I

Porter, Robust Porter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.50 Wort Size (L): 23.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.38
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.95
Anticipated EBC: 49.6
Anticipated IBU: 42.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.6 4.50 kg. Powells Ale Australia 1.037 6
4.6 0.25 kg. Powells Homemade Brown Malt Australia 1.033 200
2.8 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
3.7 0.20 kg. Powells Caramalt Australia 1.035 26
4.0 0.21 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
1.3 0.07 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 22.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Northdown Pellet 7.20 14.9 60 min.
10.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 3.0 30 min.
10.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 0.6 10 min.
10.00 g. Northdown Pellet 7.20 1.0 10 min.

Yeast
-----
WLP 004 Irish Stout

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 60

Edit: changed the last hop additions from 5g each to 10g each


----------



## mje1980 (31/10/05)

I have just not long ago bottled my first real attempt at a porter. I saw in designing great beers, the advice on how to make your own brown malt. I followed the randy mosher procedure, and used the malt as 10% of the grain bill. I also used 10% munich, and a touch of pale choc and black malt, and i cannot taste anything but the brown malt haha  . I also threw cascades in at the last 5 mins, and dry hopped 25g of "mystery hop" ( found it in the back of the freezer ), and i cant taste any of these either  . It is a little harsh, although, in the 43 days in secondary ( due to no bottle caps anywhere! ), it did slightly mellow out. Im hoping in a few months it will have smoothed out even further.


----------



## jayse (31/10/05)

Ok, i'll have a crack at pulling your recipe to bits nonicman, I wouldn't call myself a expert though and even if i we're i'd wouldn't dare call myself one. I'll leave the big noting type stuff to those that like to call themselves 'masters' :lol: 

Anyway the only real thing i see is the balance is going to be out, the IBU would be right if you up the gravity to that of a robust porter ie more like 1.062 not the 1.052 you have. I for one will be very annoyed if the winning beer is only around 1.050 because to me that is more like a standard brown porter and i will be spending the next year making sure i perfect a 'robust porter'. Anyway iam sure who ever steve picks for the judging panel will know what they are looking for as far as that goes. In the end if a beer which is only 1.050 is the best beer i will have no arguments about that at all as long as it really is a robust porter and not a plain old brown.
That recipe to me is also not quite dark enough as i percieve a robust porter should be. Remeber its a 'robust porter' and although some might be tempted to brew a easy drinking smooth lower gravity beer with hardly any hops I hope everyone does get into the spirit of 'robust porter' not something for the masses like a ruby red-dark easy drinking number.
Although in the back of my mind i do forsee such beers scoring highly, which posses the challange, should the porter be right up the top of the robust guidelines at 1.065 and 45 IBU? or maybe stick to something everyone could drink all nite long at 1.055 and only 35 IBU. this same choice iam sure many other are thinking about too.

Anyway after all that ranting and raving all i can say about your recipe is i would have stuck to around 35 IBU for a porter at only 1.052. Other than that i think your pretty much on track. Maybe another thing i will mention is maybe up the caramalt to around 8% and ditch the carapils then swap the roast barley for black malt. Just a couple of thoughts that spring straight to my mind.

Good luck, these are all my own opinions and have no bearing on what others may percieve the style to be. 
Jayse


----------



## nonicman (31/10/05)

Thanks Jayse. Will take all your points on board, ditch the carapils, up the carmalt and get my hands on some Black malt, rebalance the hopping levels (something that is true for all beers which I often muckup) and think about the meaning of robust in "Robust Porter". Thought it might be a little light in colour, 10 ECB points below BCJP guidelines. Doubt I'll be in contention for the mash paddle but hopefully will have learnt to brew a decent robust porter by then. :beer:


----------



## Tony (1/11/05)

never say never nonicman

You never know.

have a go and you might hit the jackpot.

Its good to brew for competitions cause you get judge feedback.

I found i liked my beer but when i got the judges feedback they ointed out faults that i didnt notice and now i can improve. Its a good way to learn. 

Not many people come first on their first try. Keep with it mate.

see you at the finish line  
cheers

tony


----------



## nonicman (1/11/05)

thanks Tony, will be making maximum effort this year and will enter if only to learn more. I posted my attempt in the hope that the feed back would assist myself and others who are still on the L plates like me. See you at the finish line :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/11/05)

Well my attempt for the paddle will have caraaroma, crystal, choc and a small amount of roast barley. My current one has great coffee and chocolat flavour. Better than Grumpys republican and makes J.S porter look like lolly water


----------



## Tony (2/11/05)

I didnt think that JS porter was much to write home about either.

I think mine will have several malts in it, havnt decided on a stratagy for it yet. 

Still lots of time 

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/05)

MMM..time..



Will have a shed full of 1675894 different porters to choose from if i am not carefull

MMmmmm Porter.... :chug:


----------



## Tony (2/11/05)

as long as i get to try a couple of them mate :chug: 

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/05)

I shall bring a few with me when i come to visit in december...


----------



## Josh (13/1/06)

Today is the first I have heard of the mash paddle. I am relatively new to entering competitions, though an Aussie lager of mine did pretty well last year.

Having just finished reading Designing Great Beers by Ray Daniels, I was already planning on making some home made brown malt for a porter. I was thinking of trying the 1/3 pale, amber and brown malts for my first attempt, then adjusting my recipe off of that. Might throw in a little bit of chocolate as well. I'm thinking the traditional Goldings and Fuggle for the hops and a Whitbred ale yeast.

Can't wait to get cracking on this one.
:chug:


----------



## chiller (13/1/06)

Josh said:


> Today is the first I have heard of the mash paddle. I am relatively new to entering competitions, though an Aussie lager of mine did pretty well last year.
> 
> Having just finished reading Designing Great Beers by Ray Daniels, I was already planning on making some home made brown malt for a porter. I was thinking of trying the 1/3 pale, amber and brown malts for my first attempt, then adjusting my recipe off of that. Might throw in a little bit of chocolate as well. I'm thinking the traditional Goldings and Fuggle for the hops and a Whitbred ale yeast.
> 
> ...




Welcome on board Josh,

And to all planning the Paddle for this year great brewing and tasting to refine the beer you will present.

Steve


----------



## mje1980 (13/1/06)

A few more q's for first time paddlers ( hope that doesnt sound too kinky or weird  )

1.) When

2.) Where do i send the bottles.

3.) How much. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Tah


----------



## Aaron (14/1/06)

mje1980 said:


> A few more q's for first time paddlers ( hope that doesnt sound too kinky or weird  )
> 
> 1.) When
> 
> ...


If you go back to the start of the thread you should be able to find most of the info. Anything else you should be able to get by visiting the ANAWBS web site.


----------



## wee stu (17/1/06)

mje1980 said:


> A few more q's for first time paddlers ( hope that doesnt sound too kinky or weird  )
> 
> 1.) When
> 
> ...



Entries don't close until 29 September 2006. Final details on entry destinations and fees will be posted here in due course.

In the meantime check out this thread for a bit more information on ANAWBS 2006, and also the ANAWBS website.

Over the course of the year, we hope to update and upgrade the web site quite a bit. For the moment the hardworking committee is in summer recess :beer: .


----------



## Tony (17/1/06)

Im brewing my paddle porter this weekend.

Will see how it goes and refine later

here is my recipe:

4kg...............ooooooooooo that was close  

was going to brew a whole heap of stout for winter drinking but figure a robust porter will have to do this year.

just as nice if not better

still cant decide on wether to use brown malt of not :blink: 

will probably make up my mind the night before as i crack the grain.

cheers and good luck all

tony.


----------



## big d (17/1/06)

oh dear.i havent even done one single brew so far this year.one quick holiday and a slight job change has thrown me out a bit.im glad this topic raises its head now and again as it reminds me to get started on a few trial mash paddles.this w/end is looking good then next week looks even better for a robust porter trial.

cheers
big d


----------



## Tony (28/1/06)

wooooo hooooooooo

45 liters of 1.0??  porter in the fridge hapily firmenting away

and it tastes great.

I love brewing for a competition

it really preasures u to make decisions on what to do with the brew.

Has anyone else put down a batch yet?


----------



## Batz (28/1/06)

When it gets a bit closer

Be an interesting paddle this one

Batz


----------



## Kai (28/1/06)

I've never brewed a porter before, will be putting one or two down come winter. I agree with Batz, it ought to be an interesting paddle and much more competitive than least year's.


----------



## big d (28/1/06)

interesting all right as im sure there are a few interpretations of a robust porter and hop usage.may put in a 3C hopped porter to test chillers taste buds  

cheers
big d


----------



## Barry (29/1/06)

Good Day
Bottled my stock standard robust porter a few days ago. Will be too old for the comp but that's a good reason to brew a few more.
I make the same recipe each time with minor variations due to grain and hop availability eg. JW pale or Maris Otter. 
It is a funny beer in regards to comps. Half the time it scores very pleasing points but other times it bombs out with comments such as;

too much like a stout (it was actually moved to the stout class where it failed to impress)
not robust enough
needs more bitterness
too bitter for style
needs more dark malt
too much dark malt character
too dark
too light for style
harsh flavour due to high fermentation temps (fermented at 17-18oC)

and so on.

I am not having a go at the judges because I have judged many times myself and know how hard everyone tries to get it right. It is just a hard/interesting style to make and to judge. A grest one for the Mash Paddle.


----------



## Jazzafish (29/1/06)

Might even be my first comp...

Any chance of having your website updated? still in 2005 mode

Cheers, :beer: 

Jarrad


----------



## wee stu (29/1/06)

Jazzafish said:


> Might even be my first comp...
> 
> Any chance of having your website updated? still in 2005 mode
> 
> ...



Committee, and web master, still in summer recess I'm afraid. Major updates to site should be effected soon. Rest assured when this happens AHB readers will be amongst the first to know.


----------



## Jazzafish (29/1/06)

Thanks mate :beerbang:


----------



## mje1980 (29/1/06)

It will be interesting what yeast strains are used too!, im sure there will be quite a few different types


----------



## Tony (29/1/06)

ah yess it will be interesting.

I have gone out on a limb to see if it works before i brew later on.

A few different porters on the shelf wont go astray this winter.

I agree barry.

I sent a wheat beer off to a comp that was almost a year old and the comments said.......... too young :huh: 

it must be difficult though........ i dont recon i could do it so i wont criticise 

And i anit rocking no competition boats this year either  I got myself in trouble last year.

Will leave it to the people in charge. cant wait......... this is a great thing 

cheers


----------



## mudsta (29/1/06)

I think i will have a crack at the paddle this year. I didnt last year because the beer had to be in P.E.T bottles..... :angry: 

Its taken me about two weeks to decide my grain bill for the porter, but all going well it should be mashed this tuesday. Never made one before :blink: , but i figure starting early will give me time to test and tune.

All the best to all other entrants!

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Kai (29/1/06)

Hey mudsta, 

Guess you don't want to know that by the time it got rolled into ANAWBS, PET was no longer a requirement, as far as I can recall.

Either way, I look forward to seeing you at the awards ceremony again this year


----------



## mudsta (29/1/06)

Yeah i rang david i think it was. He said they were thinking about allowing glass into it. But by that stage it was nearly the cut off date and i didnt want to re-bottle any of my brews.

Didnt really bother me not going in it. But this year ill have a crack.

Yeah would be good to catch up at the awards ceremony again, ill probably see you at a brew day in town before that though.

Ill bring you a wheat beer for a sample kai :chug: (yet to be brewed)

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (5/3/06)

Doc said:


> I've had Designing Great Beers out reading up about Robust Porters.
> Been a while since I brewed one, and can't really remember what my last one tasted like (except for the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter  )
> I think I have a plan coming together and am even thinking of doing some yeast blending.
> Don't think I'll add any Brett but it does appear to be an option.
> ...



I think I've nailed my entry. Might have peaked a bit too early though with the comp still 6+ months away.
May have to brew it again in another couple of months just to make sure I'm in and in case I drain the keg before securing a bottle or two.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (6/3/06)

Doc said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I've had Designing Great Beers out reading up about Robust Porters.
> ...



One of my recent book purchases has been Terry Foster's _*Porter*_ in the beer style guidelines series. But I am sure that is just coincidence!

Doc, historically one of the things that differentiated porter was that it was one of the first British beers brewed with an eye to ageing. Hence the newly industrialisinig brewers with economies of scale and capital behind them came to dominate the scene, the smaller pub brewers and the like couldn't afford to hang on to their stocks long enough.

My worry is that by the time I get around to brewing one, it will still be in a nappy come September 29


----------



## Tony (6/3/06)

thats why mine is aging away hapilly stu.

I think nothing ages better that a strong dark ale.

the older they are the better they get.

Just my opinion but i have read about porters and i see a lot of frases like "punters payed a premium price for the best "WELL AGED" Porters. 

sitting in secondary clearing out and smoothing out before being bottled shortly.

I find a beer that carbonated slowly in the bottle over a long perion has a much better head too, its like whipped cream.

cheers and cant wait for the comp.

The chech pils i brewed yesterday will be there with bells on 

and my ESB and schwarzbier and tripple and anything elsi i brew before then that sworth sending.


----------



## wee stu (6/3/06)

Tony said:


> anything elsi i brew before then that sworth sending.



don't forget the 4 "new" styles we are adding to ANAWBS this year:

*English Mild 
IPA, 
Bock/Doppelbock and
American Brown*.


----------



## big d (6/3/06)

american brown hey.im brewing a good ol boys moose drool day after tomorrow that fits right up that alley.hope it turns out well.

cheers
big d


----------



## Kai (6/3/06)

American Brown, top style. I would like to hit all of those categories this year, stu.


----------



## jimmyjack (7/3/06)

> Please read carefully - again -- or for the first time -- the provided guidlines.


 My understanding of Robust Porter is that it is open to interpretation and really has no geographic boundries english or other. If American yeast can be used why then can american hops not be used? BJCP

12B. Robust Porter
Aroma: Roasty aroma (often with a lightly burnt, black malt character) should be noticeable and may be moderately strong. Optionally may also show some additional malt character in support (grainy, bready, toffee-like, caramelly, chocolate, coffee, rich, and/or sweet). Hop aroma low to high (US or UK varieties). Some American versions may be dry-hopped. Fruity esters are moderate to none. Diacetyl low to none. Their is no such thing as English Porter in the BJCP only Brown, Baltic and Robust.

I just want to use Cascade!!!! Please let me use the four C's!!!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Jye (7/3/06)

> I just want to use Cascade!!!! Please let me use the four C's!!!!



I would leave one of those Cs out <_<


----------



## wee stu (7/3/06)

Jimmyjack, the guidelines for the Mash Paddle are not the BJCP guidelines for the robust porter style. 

They are the guidelines as set by the creator and organisers of the mash paddle competition. 

In some areas these guidelines may be more restrictive than the BJCP ones, in others they may be more liberating. Therein lies the fascination, and sometimes the frustration, of this competition.

The challenge for the mash paddle, this year, as in previous years, is to produce an all grain beer to this year's requirements.


----------



## jimmyjack (7/3/06)

> They are the guidelines as set by the creator and organisers of the mash paddle competition


 
Thats cool, I guess if you want to enter the comp then you must abide by those preset requirements. One of the reasons i started Ag brewing was because it gave me the ability to brew without restriction. i guess I dont like following rules that stop me from brewing creative beer. Perhaps because of that reason i will never be a good competition brewer. I do think that it will be hard to distinguish 150 different beers majority hopped with fuggles!! It is unfortunate because Porter as a style in most brewing comps is open to interpretation and thats what makes it such a fun beer to brew!!! However that is beyond the scope of this thread. Oh well i guess I better revisit the days where I lived in High Street Kinsington just off off Hyde Park and dig up some English hops.


Cheers, Jj


----------



## johnno (7/3/06)

Just smoke all your malt over an open fire.

That would make it pretty much original.

johnno


----------



## wee stu (7/3/06)

johnno said:


> Just smoke all your malt over an open fire.
> 
> That would make it pretty much original.
> 
> ...



I'm still planning on using brown malt in mine, I thought that was out there enough


----------



## Tony (2/4/06)

i was brewing my rogenbier today and deciced to have a porter....

Ohhh its nice, its the best dark ale i have ever brewed.....

here is a pic..... 3 weeks in the glass and slready lacing 

will probably come last  but thats life  

cheers


----------



## Kai (23/8/06)

Sampling my mash paddle porter right now after three weeks in the bottle. Should be nicely ready by judging time. Right now it's coming across as either a full bodied dark ale or a mildly roasty and burnt brown.

I'm thinking the judges are really going to have their work cut out for them this year, I'm happy with mine yet I am sure there are going to be plenty of even better entries. I'm betting it will be a close race.

[edit] mine has dead sexy lacing, just like tony's.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/8/06)

wee stu said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> > Just smoke all your malt over an open fire.
> ...



Hey Stu,
I made mine with 1 kilo of home roasted Brown malt, definately gives it a different taste and aroma.
it's based on the Whitbread 19th century porter so I assume adding brown malt is historically correct  .
tastes nice too.

Cheers
Andrew

P.S Good luck to all the entrants, and the judges too.


----------



## wee stu (23/8/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Stu,
> I made mine with 1 kilo of home roasted Brown malt, definately gives it a different taste and aroma.
> it's based on the Whitbread 19th century porter so I assume adding brown malt is historically correct  .
> tastes nice too.
> ...



I got a little timid. Mine has only 3% Thomas Fawcett Brown Malt, so probably not as historically authentic as yours Andrew, but it has imparted noticeable taste. Well, at any rate it managed to cut through the mother of all head colds I am suffering from and still left an impression  

Best of luck to everyone involved, looking set to be ripper of a paddle this year.

Not long to go now though, entries close 29 September. 

And remember, if you live in Victoria - ANAWBS now offer free transport of your entries through 3 CellerPlus drop off points in Epping, Clayton and North Melbourne.


----------



## goatherder (23/8/06)

Did anyone get game enough to do the 1:1:1 pale:amber:brown mix from the 18th century recipes?

I'd love to hear how it turned out.


----------



## bindi (23/8/06)

I have a porter that's *YUM* I was just thinking "will I waste some on the judges " If so I will have to send a Hefe Weizen and AAA also? Tempting


----------



## wee stu (23/8/06)

bindi said:


> I have a porter that's *YUM* I was just thinking "will I waste some on the judges "



Bindi, and anyone else suffering a similar quandary, and needing further incentive....

Are you aware of the fabulous prize package which now comes with the Mash Paddle, courtesy of our friends at Mashmaster? 
Win the Mashmaster Mash Paddle this year, and not only do you get the bragging rights, kudos, acclaim and freshly drilled mash paddle, you also score a Mashmaster ChillOut plate wort chiller and a Mashmaster bimetal thermometer  

Tough call, but Bindi, I reckon one long neck and the entrance costs might just be worth the risk  

Then again I am heavily affiliated :lol: 

awrabest, stu


----------

